# Diablo2 Mod



## Keyone (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey, auch wenn es vllt nicht ins D3 Forum passt wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß welcher mod das ist:

Ich habe ihn vor'n paart Monaten gespielt.
Man konnte ihn im Battle.Net spielen
Man musst zu erst in ein Portal und Andariel umhaun dann wurde man lvl 99. (Es war im Chaos sankturium)
Dort war auch noch Duriel, Baal, diablo und Mephisto die alle Gold droppten.
es gab einen Händler wo man alle Runenwörter und fast alle gegenstände kaufen konnte und alle hatten die besten Stats die bei den Gegenständen gingen.
Es gab einen Händler wo man alle Runen kaufen konnte. 
und es gab keine Selbsterstellten items also es gab nur die Items die es auch im normalen D2 LoD gab/gibt

Hoffe es hilft euch weiter und ich hoffe das jemand weiß welcher mod das war/ist.

Mfg Keyone


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Nennt sich "UberTristram", dazu ein Video:

Woher man das bekommt, keine Ahnung, wirst Du bestimmt über Google finden. Ich hab das Mod nie genutzt, kenne das auch nur von den Videos.


----------



## Numekz (17. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nennt sich "UberTristram", dazu ein Video:
> 
> Woher man das bekommt, keine Ahnung, wirst Du bestimmt über Google finden. Ich hab das Mod nie genutzt, kenne das auch nur von den Videos.



Du verwechselst da etwas, er sucht nach einem Mod, Uber Tristram ist aber real und kann ganz normal gespielt werden im closed Bnet, dort gibt es übrigens die Torches !

lg


----------



## Rungor (22. Dezember 2009)

Numekz schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da etwas, er sucht nach einem Mod, Uber Tristram ist aber real und kann ganz normal gespielt werden im closed Bnet, dort gibt es übrigens die Torches !
> 
> lg




jop und alleine würde ich dort auch nicht reingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vor allem nicht auf hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
mein bruder, ein freund und ich waren da drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine ama und der druide von dem freund sind jetzt tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warloc (1. Januar 2010)

n kumpel von mir hat ma gesagt das dieses über tristram so zu erreichen ist dass man im battlenet im hardcoremodus hölle den kuhlevel gecleart haben muss dann kommt vor der höhle die man im 1. akt bei der 1. quest clearn muss diablo untransformiert rumläuft killt man den droppt der diese gegenstände die man in dem würfel verbinden muss und dann dieses portal öffnen kann weiss nich ob das stimmt müsst ihr selber ausprobiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

warloc schrieb:


> n kumpel von mir hat ma gesagt das dieses über tristram so zu erreichen ist dass man im battlenet im hardcoremodus hölle den kuhlevel gecleart haben muss dann kommt vor der höhle die man im 1. akt bei der 1. quest clearn muss diablo untransformiert rumläuft killt man den droppt der diese gegenstände die man in dem würfel verbinden muss und dann dieses portal öffnen kann weiss nich ob das stimmt müsst ihr selber ausprobiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt nicht ganz, mit Verlaub verbessere ich es mit einem Link!

Über so einen Mod (@Threadersteller) habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Würde mich auch interessieren, falls jemand weiß um welchen Mod es sich handelt. Auf diablo3 ingame fand ich keinen, der so ähnlich wäre.

Und Mods im BNet? Dann müsste das aber das open-bnet gewesen sein, im closed funktioniert es nicht (oder zumindest würde ich davon abraten, wenn es funktioniert).


----------



## Weißnichtwasichnehmensoll (2. Februar 2010)

das war toll in uberTristram D

back to Topic:
so ein Mod kann es zwar geben aber dadurch das D2 fast durchgehend gescannt wird wird der wohl eh nicht allzu lange bestehen bleiben
aber nen Mod für nen Open B.net das einzige was ich kenne für Open b.net ist der gute alte Map-Hack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

